# We have ADDED to our sale! Peptides are now 35% off AND we have added other products!



## CEM Store (Jul 10, 2012)

That's right we decided to make our sale EVEN BETTER!
Now along with the Peptides the following are also at 35% off for a limited time:
Cia
 Clen
Letro
 T3
 Stane
 Tamox

And don't forget the rest of the store is still 20% off!

GREAT time for savings, don?t miss this!

Check out sale here----->  Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


ENJOY!  



*Excluding accessories


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't miss out!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 12, 2012)

Now along with the Peptides the following are also at 35% off for a limited time:
Cia
Clen
Letro
T3
Stane
Tamox

And now all syringes, filters, and vials are 20% off.

B12 10ml is 35% off too!!!


----------



## tballz (Jul 12, 2012)

Sweet!!!  I love this company!  Great products and great service!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 12, 2012)

tballz said:


> Sweet!!!  I love this company!  Great products and great service!


Thanks, tballz!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 12, 2012)

A sale you don't want to miss!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 13, 2012)

Get your research on!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 13, 2012)

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 14, 2012)

Peptides
Cia
Clen
Letro
T3
Stane
Tamox

All 35% off!

The rest of the store 20% off!


----------



## Researcher (Jul 14, 2012)

Just my opinion... still to pricy...


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 15, 2012)

Sunday bumper....


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 16, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> That's right we decided to make our sale EVEN BETTER!
> Now along with the Peptides the following are also at 35% off for a limited time:
> Cia
> Clen
> ...



Sale extended!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't miss out this time!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 17, 2012)

-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 17, 2012)

bumpssssssss


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 17, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> -International shipping
> -Made in the USA
> -Products are for research only and not human consumption



Bump for this ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 18, 2012)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 19, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Follow us on twitter @cemproducts and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.



bump for this ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 19, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> That's right we decided to make our sale EVEN BETTER!
> Now along with the Peptides the following are also at 35% off for a limited time:
> Cia
> Clen
> ...





CEM Store said:


> -International shipping
> -Made in the USA
> -Products are for research only and not human consumption





CEM Store said:


> Follow us on twitter @cemproducts and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.



Reminder of what's up!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 19, 2012)

Great products at a great value.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Great products at a great value.



And a bump for that!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't miss out on this sale!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 22, 2012)

This will end soon!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for all the support!
Get on this while you can!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 24, 2012)

Best products on the market!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 26, 2012)

An additional 12% off! Check out the thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...pics-here-so-im-adding-extra-12-discount.html

Then get over there Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 26, 2012)

Olympics begin tomorrow!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 26, 2012)

Get on this!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 27, 2012)

Still going on!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 27, 2012)

Go to Welcome to CEMproducts.com! and stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 28, 2012)

Saturday bump!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 28, 2012)

CEMProducts.com


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

you guys have great cial


if you need a tester or rep guy


this guy right here


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you guys have great cia!
> 
> 
> if you need a tester or rep guy
> ...


Thanks, KOS!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!
Welcome to CEMproducts.com!
Welcome to CEMproducts.com!
Welcome to CEMproducts.com!
Welcome to CEMproducts.com!
Welcome to CEMproducts.com!
Welcome to CEMproducts.com!
Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

Our products are for research only and not human consumption.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 30, 2012)

CEMProducts.com
CEMProducts.com
CEMProducts.com
CEMProducts.com
CEMProducts.com
CEMProducts.com
CEMProducts.com


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 31, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> That's right we decided to make our sale EVEN BETTER!
> Now along with the Peptides the following are also at 35% off for a limited time:
> Cia
> Clen
> ...



Ends tonight at midnight cst! Welcome to CEMproducts.com! Hurry!


----------

